# Photographer Petitions Canon for Left Handed Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2015)

```
<p>Florida based photographer <a title="" href="https://twitter.com/sylphotography" target="_blank">Sylvia Cacciatore</a> has started to drum up public support to hopefully get Canon to pay attention to the needs of left handed photographers. Sylvia doesn’t have use of her right arm and shooting with her left hand on a right handed camera proves to be difficult at times.</p>
<p>She contacted Canon about her issue and received a response that sadly I’m not all that surprised about. Someone at Canon told her she should try out the PowerShot line of cameras. This has motivated her to try and get some public support for her cause, a cause I think could affect a lot of people around the globe.</p>
<p><strong>From Sylvia</strong>

<em>“My name is Sylvia and I am writing this as someone who is disabled and is also left-handed, and I am asking for the consideration of the development of left-handed cameras.  I suffered from a brachial plexus injury at birth that caused complete paralysis of my right arm, which also caused my arm to never fully develop.  Living in a world that mainly caters to those who are right-handed and have use of both their arms is not easy. There are many things I am able to do using one arm, but there are times when some things are difficult to do. “</em> You can <a href="https://www.change.org/p/canon-inc-design-left-handed-cameras" target="_blank">read her entire story at Change.org</a> and sign the petition.</p>
<p>For all the south paws out there, would you pay a premium for a left handed version of a 5D Mark III from Canon?</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://www.change.org/p/canon-inc-design-left-handed-cameras" target="_blank">Change.org</a>] via [<a href="http://petapixel.com/2015/01/22/disabled-photographer-petitioning-canon-make-dslr-left-handed-people/" target="_blank">PetaPixel</a>] & [<a href="http://www.thephoblographer.com/2015/01/21/photographer-petitions-canon-left-handed-camera/#.VMFWmy7F-Ud" target="_blank">Phoblographer</a>] | image credit // <a href="http://petapixel.com/2015/01/22/disabled-photographer-petitioning-canon-make-dslr-left-handed-people/" target="_blank">PetaPixel</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## SeanS (Jan 26, 2015)

Sylvia might be interested in something like this:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=14288


----------



## sweebee (Jan 26, 2015)

stupid idea, i'm left-handed (with everything) but you'll get used to it, now i don't know better anymore.


----------



## lol (Jan 26, 2015)

I've always wondered if this is something that could be catered for by the use of battery grips. Yes, it would increase size and bulk, and limit access to the connections. I'm guessing it probably wouldn't be really economic to also sell a native left handed model of everything, so an add on left handed grip might be a workaround.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 26, 2015)

sweebee said:


> stupid idea, i'm left-handed (with everything) but you'll get used to it, now i don't know better anymore.


before classifying the idea as stupid, you should know that the photographer who started this suffers from a disability which does not allow the use of her right hand. furthermore, an idea is not stupid just because it does not apply to you personally.


----------



## Dekaner (Jan 26, 2015)

This seems to me like the perfect case for aftermarket 3D printing. Understanding that the body would be a different material, not as durable, weather sealed, etc. - but I would think someone savvy could redesign a new body and adjust the wiring in such a way that it would fit. I wouldn't expect Canon to foot the bill for this, though they should be willing to assist if a technical matter comes up.

Think of it like an automobile. Does the manufacturer offer custom hand controls for individuals that are handicapped? I believe most of it is done aftermarket at additional cost.


----------



## Dekaner (Jan 26, 2015)

Whoops! - SeanS beat me to this.

_This also seems like a practical and perhaps much less expensive option. It's a flip bracket with a wired shutter release.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=14288_


----------



## gsealy (Jan 26, 2015)

andrei1989 said:


> sweebee said:
> 
> 
> > stupid idea, i'm left-handed (with everything) but you'll get used to it, now i don't know better anymore.
> ...



Unfortunately, the Internet has allowed the worst of us to express ourselves.


----------



## chauncey (Jan 26, 2015)

> stupid idea, i'm left-handed (with everything) but you'll get used to it, now i don't know better anymore.


"I don't know better anymore"...would seem to indicate that his grammar is lacking as well.
Would appear to be the basis for the mother of Forrest Gump espousing "Stupid is as stupid does" :


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

Anybody heard of Steve McCurry?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLgd6isBAoM


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 26, 2015)

I am not south paw, but I remember when it comes to computer peripherals razer had asked for feedback and released as left handed gaming mouse. The market may not be big but maybe canon can release some sort of grip to enable left handed shooting if they think releasing a left handed camera maybe uneconomical.


----------



## smfpics (Jan 26, 2015)

Being left handed myself I can empathise with the issue, but I have adapted to right hand working. I would have thought you could modify a old flash grip with a wired link to provide a solution. But I suspect the market is to small to make a well designed and produced commercial product viable.


My personal issue is I am left eyed ( use my left eye for the view finder ). Not a problem when shooting portrait images, the body sticking out the left side. But in landscape mode I have sometimes nudged controls on some cameras, which are to the right of the viewfinder on most cameras, with my nose and totally changed a shooting setting. Easy to spot in the calm of a studio or quiet event, very easy to miss in the middle of a live music shoot.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Anybody heard of Steve McCurry?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLgd6isBAoM


I've posted this each time I've seen this story - I'm not sure how anyone in her situation could miss that.


----------



## OmarSV11 (Jan 26, 2015)

Id love to see a modular camera design, it would be useful for right and left handed users. Google Project Ara comes to mind, but not to that extent. Sensor, viewfinder, shutter and all that's on the center of the camera, should stay intact, but all the control interface could go into a modular design offered in both left and right handed variations. If I had a 3D printer and the electronics skills I could try to do something like that.

The idead someone else posted about tearing apart a camera to retrofit it to a left handed body could be a solution, but possible?


----------



## Akhiel (Jan 26, 2015)

Grip, Grip, Grip!!! In this case a horizontal one.
I'm sure that a significant number Canon users are left handed. My youngest son (6) is left handed too and I see frequently how he's struggling with the right hand-stuffs.
I don't this that Canon should under estimate the annoyances. Sometimes you can get used to, but most of the time you do other things than photography.
I thing also a third party can consider to produce a horizontal grip for left handed users.


----------



## sweebee (Jan 26, 2015)

andrei1989 said:


> sweebee said:
> 
> 
> > stupid idea, i'm left-handed (with everything) but you'll get used to it, now i don't know better anymore.
> ...



Your right, for disabled people who can't use their right arm i can understand, but for normal lefties i can't. Its more expensive, need different accessories, harder to sell and you won't have much choice. Or they have to make a left version for the xxxD, XXD and all the xD camera's.



chauncey said:


> > stupid idea, i'm left-handed (with everything) but you'll get used to it, now i don't know better anymore.
> 
> 
> "I don't know better anymore"...would seem to indicate that his grammar is lacking as well.
> Would appear to be the basis for the mother of Forrest Gump espousing "Stupid is as stupid does" :



English is not my native language.


----------



## TeT (Jan 26, 2015)

two programmable buttons and a programmable dial on the left side of a pro body could fit... and I would bet most any user would find them useful...


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm left handed but can't imagine shooting with a left handed camera. It would feel awkward to me. But, I'm sure over time I'd get use to it. However, I would never specifically purchase a left handed camera at this point.

I can empathize with the petitioner though. Hopefully, touch screen technology will help significantly.


----------



## Peer (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm a left hander and prefer the so-called right-hand cameras we have today -- this because it's more crucial for me to be able to pull focus with my left. 

-- peer


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 26, 2015)

Peer said:


> I'm a left hander and prefer the so-called right-hand cameras we have today -- this because it's more crucial for me to be able to pull focus with my left.


Interesting point - maybe even some right-handed people would get interested in leftie gear for this reason?

In any case, more button customization would be welcome - even now, you can for example tie the shutter release to a button on the left side with Magic Lantern.


----------



## mrzero (Jan 26, 2015)

I think it is far too much to hope to ever see a "left-handed" camera. However, this seems like an excellent opportunity to develop a "left-handed" grip. If Canon could divorce itself from the concept of forced obsolescence, at least for a moment, the left-grip could be universal and designed to interface with all, or most, body series. That would help defray the development cost, since the grip could last through several camera life cycles. Most of the smart functionality would operate through firmware anyway. Since there is nobody else in this market, Canon could easily grab it up and get some good PR at the same time.


----------



## Yankeedog (Jan 26, 2015)

Obviously for people who genuinely lack the use of their right hand, a left-handed camera would be a great thing, but speaking as a run-of-the-mill left-handed (and left-eyed) shooter, it's not something I'm especially interested in.

I'm pretty used to handling the camera with my right hand on the shutter. My stance and the way I align my head in relation to the viewfinder is a little different than "standard", but in some ways I think it actually confers advantages. In any event, right-hand grip is pretty ingrained muscle memory for me now and it would take a lot for me to convert to a "left-handed" body.

While I sympathize with Sylvia's plight, I really doubt it would be cost-effective to engineer and sell a completely converted left-handed body. I dunno... perhaps modern computer-controlled fabrication would make it easier to "flip" the design and production line. But you can't simply mirror-image the entire design or e.g., the lens mount isn't going to work. 

Even if Canon offered the left-handed body conversion "at cost", without any significant profit margin, I suspect the price premium would be prohibitive. More feasible I think would be some sort of optional device similar to an extra battery grip that gave shooters the choice of a left-side shutter button.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in that statistical 10% or so of the population that is left-handed. But, from observation, it seems that the percentage of leftys in the creative world is much greater. I've been in production meetings where everyone in the room was left-handed.

When I shot medium format I always had a left-handed grip on my Mamiya. Grip alone doesn't help for DSLR - what's needed is a grip with all the key control buttons duplicated. McCurry can at least use his right hand for support with that special pistol grip he uses. Of course, where useable, a tripod helps a lot.

With NFC and Wi-Fi, it certainly is possible for 3rd party to create a grip with full control without the need for direct electronic connection. Or, perhaps a company like Pentax - that doesn't seem to mind a plethora of bodies w/their custom color combinations - would go after the limited market with a real mirror image body.

Like most, I've just adapted to using my right hand although it's not as strong. I've noticed as I get older, I certainly prefer lighter bodies and lenses if I can get away with them.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 26, 2015)

andrei1989 said:


> sweebee said:
> 
> 
> > stupid idea, i'm left-handed (with everything) but you'll get used to it, now i don't know better anymore.
> ...



I agree with the fact that the idea should not be written off as being stupid in such fashion. Like others have stated though, it would not make any sense as a business move for any large company like Canon with a large line/selection of bodies to choose from to offer such options since it would only apply to a minute number of people, personally.


----------



## Justhandguns (Jan 26, 2015)

Two scenarios for Sylvia, 1. if she finds enough left handed pros to place a large enough order, Canon will make it. 2. alternative solution is to find an aftermarket accessories maker to design for a dedicated left handed grip. Otherwise, it is going to be a waste of breath.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 26, 2015)

Left handed or even one handed operation sounds like a chance for a novel battery grip, or maybe a smartphone app.
But if the market is big enough then perhaps - maybe a kickstarter project could guarantee the funding before committing to moulding the material for a full LH design reversed from RH. Would a 700D level SLR make it viable

Would the AF/MF lens switches need changing?


----------



## sdsr (Jan 26, 2015)

Peer said:


> I'm a left hander and prefer the so-called right-hand cameras we have today -- this because it's more crucial for me to be able to pull focus with my left.
> 
> -- peer



Same here. As for the woman whose plight prompted this thread, it must be hard to use any but the smallest cameras with one hand, regardless of how it's designed.


----------



## LDS (Jan 26, 2015)

Creating both right-handed and left-handed designs would increase costs a lot (many pieces should be designed, made and assembled for both configurations, and spare parts stored for repairs), and could not be justified by sales.
As in many other fields, designs are fixes (cars, airplanes, keyboards, etc.) and the user needs to adapt, regardless if he or she is left handed or right handed - building devices for both people would be too expensive or would not match rules. For people who can't adapt for disabilities, I too believe some adapter should be made, although they could make the device larger and heavier. After all it's what happens to other devices like cars.
Today fully electronic camera should ease the task, because many commands can go through wires instead of mechanical links, if the proper interface is exposed.
"Modular" cameras could be an option, but they would also be less sturdy due to the mechanical links, and more difficult to make weather sealed. Costs will increase also.


----------



## jfl65 (Jan 26, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Ok, she's left handed and can't use her right arm/hand.
> 
> But how many of us shoot with a DSLR using only one hand?
> 
> ...



Your lack of empathy and understanding is astounding. Simply astounding.

In other news, have you ever seen the one-armed college/(pro?) baseball pitcher in action? You would obviously be dumbfounded at what someone with talent and determination can do in order to accomplish and perform the things they wish to do, despite their limitations and your ignorant negativity.

The next time you are on a forum (or in a voting booth) and wish to share your "values" please try this exercise: You have a child who has a deep-seated passion, but a limitation that currently prevents her from pursuing it. And her teacher and other parents are telling her, "No, sorry, you can do that and we are not going to help you in any way to work towards that. You obviously just want attention." Your response?


----------



## Sharkdiver (Jan 26, 2015)

I too am left handed, and, like most of us, able to adapt to a "right handed world" with a few exceptions (for instance, I play drums right handed but always had to get left-handed guitars). However, my right hand was severely injured in an auto accident last year, necessitating the fusion of the base joint of my right thumb (and resultant permanent loss of the range of motion in that thumb). Until then, I never realized how much we, as photographers, depend on the flexibility and strength of the right thumb. 
I think the discussion of add-on options that would allow some major controls to be moved to the left hand to be very enlightening and would fill a need. Like in the case of guitars, these types of accommodations are a bit more costly and call for an individual cost/benefit analysis. But if it enables or permits you to more easily enjoy the pursuit of photography - I'm all for it. 
Additionally, much of my photography is underwater, so, I have switched from an Ikelite housing for my 7D to a more costly Nauticam housing. The Nauticam uses a series of levers on the interior of the housing to "redirect" most of the frequently used controls from buttons and dials to levers that are grouped closely together. This has made it much easier for me. Perhaps a similar type of "rerouting" solution could be developed for "topside" use. Here is a link to their website so you can get a feel for what I am referencing. I realize the existing housing is not a solution due to it's topside weight (it's only a lb or two underwater)v but the control routing technology is quite robust! http://www.nauticam.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2015)

Before I retired, I was asked if I knew where I could find a left handed phone for Bill Gates, or even someone who would build one for him. One of his employees has contacted my company thinking that we might know, and I had dealings with many electronics companies around the world. Yes, THE Bill Gates. I'm left handed but since I only have hearing in my left ear, I use a Right Handed one and had never considered a left handed one. This was in the early 1990's before cell phones became popular. Cell phones were Analog then and were not secure.

I have no issue with a right handed camera, and I shoot my hunting rifle right handed, but my pistol I use left handed. I can hit a baseball left or right handed, but prefer to bat left handed, and cannot throw a ball with my right hand. 

Its easy for me to understand that there are different degrees of left handedness, so some might have a real issue, and its nothing to laugh at even if its not a problem for me.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 26, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody heard of Steve McCurry?
> ...



His approach wouldn't work at all in this case. He holds the camera's weight with his right hand through a mini tripod or bar. This lady doesn't have use of her right arm.


----------



## cosmopotter (Jan 26, 2015)

It's a nice idea and I really wish it were simple to do such a thing, but making a left-handed camera would involve a major re-tooling. There are not only the things you see on the outside that would have to be moved to the other side but there would be many boards inside that would have to be redesigned in a mirror image. It would be a HUGE undertaking for a very small amount of users. Canon will never do it, because they could never make their money back on the investment in engineering, design and parts.

I love the simple idea of a left handed grip or the add-on bracket that some other people have suggested. I know that the dials and buttons on the back panel don't move, but it's a start.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 26, 2015)

Situation will fairly soon become much easier as we're move towards 
1) smaller, lighter, more compact mirrorless cameras 
2) by-wire power-zoom lenses [without need to turn zoom ring manually]
3) EVF in form of "Google Glass"-type device with liveview stream and 
4) voice control for most/all camera settings and operation. 

Big/heavy lenses will remain a problem to support with use of only one hand.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Maybe not for Sylvia specifically, but it is a bit of an eye opener to all of us, not just left handed people. Besides, Mr McCurry is not a case of a simple left handed person, he broke his right arm when he was a child and he has restricted use/partial paralysis/nerve damage. Personally I found it inspirational, and when I had a very severe accident in 2005 the first thing I used to do arm exercises was my 1D and 16-35.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2015)

I like the "left grip" idea. It could be done far more economically than a left hand camera. A lot of things you can work around or fumble through, but if you only have use of the left hand, you NEED! a shutter button on the left.


----------



## msatter (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't know if anyone else has suggested it and would solve this with a L-battery grip if it as produced. In this way you have all the nessarry mechanical and electrical connection points in place. The buttons on the vertical part of the grip are moved to the other side and an horizontal part is added with also controls on the top. The ports that are present have to be routed internally to and other location on the L-battery grip.

It is an U-shape contraption with the left had side detachable and for cameras who keep the battery in place it L-shaped.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 26, 2015)

It probably won't happen since they would have to redesign the manufacturing process to so it, and there likely isn't enough of a market for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## m (Jan 26, 2015)

Dekaner said:


> This seems to me like the perfect case for aftermarket 3D printing. Understanding that the body would be a different material, not as durable, weather sealed, etc. - but I would think someone savvy could redesign a new body and adjust the wiring in such a way that it would fit.



That's not very realistic, I'm afraid.
The production cost would exceed the price of the camera itself by far, yet you propose to "adjust the wiring" and therefore to take an existing camera apart. You'd end up with some hackish DIY camera for the price of 2 or more 5D3R's without any warranty whatsoever. Nobody would buy it.

Adding an accessory like a grip to the existing camera is a lot more realistic.



Dekaner said:


> I wouldn't expect Canon to foot the bill for this, though they should be willing to assist if a technical matter comes up.


They will not assist (= spend money on this) unless they build it themselves.


----------



## mfpinlh (Jan 26, 2015)

Canon isn't going to market a camera that wouldn't sell for a profit. As mentioned before, a simple bracket with trigger would fix this lady's problem. Check eBay, it may already exist.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2015)

Tugela said:


> It probably won't happen since they would have to redesign the manufacturing process to so it, and there likely isn't enough of a market for it to be worthwhile.


 
Its not as simple as manufacturing, since almost every one of the 100 more or less sub assemblies would be affected, service stations and spare parts would need to be stocked, the cost would be huge. I also think a adapter would be the answer.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 26, 2015)

m said:


> Dekaner said:
> 
> 
> > This seems to me like the perfect case for aftermarket 3D printing. Understanding that the body would be a different material, not as durable, weather sealed, etc. - but I would think someone savvy could redesign a new body and adjust the wiring in such a way that it would fit.
> ...



Yeah...but I wonder if a 3D-printed grip that plugs into the remote release port, screws onto the tripod thread, and has nothing in it but a shutter release system would do the job, and not be that expensive.


----------



## Bengt Nyman (Jan 26, 2015)

I do not expect Canon to act on this, but I think that a left hand conversion would be a good product for third party accessory manufacturers like: Pixel Vertax, Flashpoint, Phottix, Meike, Bower or Hahnel.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I like the "left grip" idea. It could be done far more economically than a left hand camera. A lot of things you can work around or fumble through, but if you only have use of the left hand, you NEED! a shutter button on the left.
> ...



If you try to hold a DSLR with your left hand, your thumb is either on the display (very slippery) or if you have large hands, all the way across to the right hand side of the viewfinder, making looking through it impossible. Your fingers are resting on a slippery and angled front of the camera where only the finger tips connect.... except for the one on the lens release button and that is an exceedingly poor (and potentially expensive) place to be squeezing. Assuming you do not manage to drop the camera, you can't look out the viewfinder because every time you try, your nose against your hand keeps you from even getting close. forget about pressing buttons because you are trying as best you can not to drop the camera. 

Don't even think about portrait mode.... you can't even hold the camera with the strap wrapped around your hand, let alone press any buttons...

a release cable will not help here.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> m said:
> 
> 
> > Dekaner said:
> ...


Exactly!
You don't have to duplicate the Canon grip, just provide something to hold and a shutter release. I wonder why nobody is selling one? Isn't it estimated that 10-20 percent of the population is left handed?+


----------



## Velo Steve (Jan 26, 2015)

To answer the original question (in case someone is counting) I'm left handed and would not buy a left-handed version even if it was offered at no extra cost. Re-learning the new format would be more trouble than it would be worth, and very confusing if I had to use someone else's camera for a while.

Of course that applies because I have two working arms. A special body or a grip (with appropriate controls and perhaps counterweights) could be the only solution for people with no usable right arm. I won't join the speculation on how and whether that will happen.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2015)

slclick said:


> Someone actually called this a stupid idea? How close minded is that? Does this same person ever have options, ideas, changes or tweaks they would like to see come to fruition? Just deal with it? How pathetic.



Yeah!

Put your right hand into a cast and go out and try to use a DSLR.... then tell us how stupid of an idea this is....


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 26, 2015)

I can quite easily empathise with her, even though it's not a problem I have myself. Years ago I had to help out in making adjustments to some computer related gear for someone who had lost a few crucial parts and functionalities of a hand. That was an eye-opener: Had to think in new ways and construct something that could be readjusted over time as the healing/recovery altered the capabilities for the injured.
First version was anything but fancy, but it worked and made it more obvious how the rest had to be dealt with.

In the short term I don't think there'll be much profit (most likely none at all) for Canon in doing something like this, but they would gain goodwill. Long term - I could see benefits in rethinking how the layout and interfaces are constructed into a model that would be more modular and allow for certain parts to be "mirror images" of the normal parts.

Wild ideas, without too much knowledge of the inner structures of a dSLR, would be to move connectors to a more central placing, use of fibre optics to carry signals from dials and buttons (one fibre could replace a number of control/data carrying cables).

If I were Canon, I would at least invite her to an interview and hear her explain the problem. It wouldn't have to cost Canon more than a set of good ears from a handful of engineers and designers, with a minuscule amount of empathy and imagination.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 26, 2015)

This is doable as a grip.. 

1. hold your DSLR upside down in your left hand.
2. now imagine a bettery-grip with a set of buttons+wheels on what is now the top left hand corner + top LCD replicated, I think all relevent controls could be replicated.
3. A leftie code version to flip the screen

Ok view finder is a little odd and your arms would ache from holding the lens that much higher but if you've only got one arm you can use then it might work. Main wheel dial is pretty much in the right place.

This would be "relatively" cheap to manufacture, especially if one could get canon involved (as then you can tap into standard parts for the buttons wheels LCDs etc, essentially it's a new box and a PCB.

What do folks think?


----------



## moushu (Jan 26, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> For all the south paws out there, would you pay a premium for a left handed version of a 5D Mark III from Canon?



Am a "southpaw" myself, have been so all my life 
Like most others, I've adapted to learn to use right-handed stuff to the point where for instance when I bought a pair of left-handed scissors I found I couldn't use them!
So, no, I wouldn't pay a premium for a left-handed camera, and indeed I would argue why should I? Why shouldn't it be priced the same as a right-handed version?

I sympathise with the disabled woman at the centre of this though - but also I'm admiring the creative ways many posters have looked to solve the problem - there's hope for her yet!
I'd be quite happy to sign a petition.


----------



## m (Jan 26, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> Yeah...but I wonder if a 3D-printed grip that plugs into the remote release port, screws onto the tripod thread, and has nothing in it but a shutter release system would do the job, and not be that expensive.



I don't think so because 3D printing is too slow to manufacture a product like this. It would be too expensive.
I could see this as an option of a flash grip like a Metz MZ-5, but even these aren't too common.


----------



## canon1dxman (Jan 26, 2015)

sweebee said:


> stupid idea, i'm left-handed (with everything) but you'll get used to it, now i don't know better anymore.



I'm a leftie too and have no problem either. 

Last year I was on an Osprey fishing photo shoot. One of the photographers in the hide had a useless right hand (after a medical problem) You should have seen the way he handled a 1Dx with 500/F4! Awesome photos from this combo and I chatted with him about it afterwards. He just said that he practiced hard!


----------



## ecka (Jan 26, 2015)

I support the optional "left grip" idea.
Could an ambidextrous design work for right-handed people too?  Any advantages?


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 26, 2015)

This isn't perfect, but an available solution if you add in a wireless trigger:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/859456-REG/Kirk_AG_2L_AG_2L_Left_Handle_Action.html

Video folks are rigging their cameras all the time. Yes, this adds bulk, but it makes it more tailored to the specific shooter/DPs shooting style and customized to their preferences based on the restrictions of the camera itself.

This is one of those times when the generic body style of the C100/C300 would make more sense as a DSLR format. Then add swappable grip handle. 

Maybe when/if Canon ever enters the medium format arena they can offer better solutions?


----------



## m (Jan 26, 2015)

ecka said:


> Could an ambidextrous design work for right-handed people too?  Any advantages?



frame rate doubled ;D


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 26, 2015)

Tough issue. I'll be interested to see if some solution is ultimately found.


----------



## ecka (Jan 26, 2015)

This is it


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 26, 2015)

ecka said:


> This is it



And there we have a true answer to this problem -- simple, functional, and solves the problem. I expect a few minor adjustments to allow some kind of control for the lens. 

BTW: I'd be interested in the comment someone made about "left-handed" phones. I've never seen a phone that requires only a right hand to use it. Every phone I own can be used with either hand. <puzzled>


----------



## Bundu (Jan 26, 2015)

I think this can be done for under $100. I will do the design tomorrow - just a mock up - and post it here. Based on 7DmII it will have all the right hand side top plate buttons and the scroll wheel replicated on the left. For the back the Af-on, *, thumb wheel and SET button will be replicated on the left. And you will be able to still use it right handed (ambidextrous design). Our power still of (22h37 South African time) so can only do it tomorrow.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 26, 2015)

ecka said:


> This is it



Yes, this seems to be a good way to handle the problem "cheap". You can't build the camera in a left handed case, you have to mirror every single circuit board, because of (flex)connectors and buttons and so on.
The left grip should have a way to do something with the connectors (at least USB and cable release), to get them reachable. Maybe a extension to the bottom or somewhere else.


----------



## catfish252 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm really surprised in today's day and age that there aren't any left handed cameras or some type of attachment like a battery grip that places controls in a more convenient spot for lefties. The estimates of lefties runs from 6.3 to 9.2 percent, certainly a high enough number for the camera manufacturers to take notice and do something.


----------



## zim (Jan 26, 2015)

ecka said:


> This is it



Reminded me of the old hammerhead flash and bracket I used to have on my F1n...... Two birds with one stone put some controls on a flash handle and still get access to left side connections?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 26, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Ok, she's left handed and can't use her right arm/hand.
> 
> But how many of us shoot with a DSLR using only one hand?
> 
> ...


yes its a very genuine issue and your vary insensitive to it .
my wife is able to use a sl1 with primes and she shoots with one hand. the pancake 40 is a god send for her and soon the pancake 24 will be added your right she cant use a zoom but the combo works wonders for street and family events before that she used a t50 with a 50 1.8.

you need to grow up and open your eyes and keep your mouth shut


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2015)

Hasselblad used to make a left handed grip for their bodies. It mounted to the bottom of the camera and was just the grip and a metal plate that fit under the camera. You could attach a remote cable to it and go that way....

You could probably do the same with some of the flash mounts......


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2015)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, she's left handed and can't use her right arm/hand.
> ...


If you only have the use of your right hand, it is easy to use a canon for zooming, let the camera dangle from the strap, change the zoom, and bring it back up to your eye and shoot. Same for changing settings.... That seemed to work yesterday.....

You can also change the zoom with your fingertips on some lenses, and to answer another question, yes, there are some of us who do it.


----------



## Bundu (Jan 26, 2015)

The mock up as promised.  All parts can be 3D printed. I did not put all the buttons and wheels in - you should get the idea. It should not be too difficult to make it work on almost any DSLR.
Maybe not the best of ideas but doable cheaply.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 26, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> beforeEos Camaras said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


yes sir your are correct she could but that its a issue with the weight of the zooms.

the years of the use of one hand she had to get rotocup surgery and the sl1 and pancakes are extremely lite and easy on her shoulder. got to love tiny slrs =D


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2015)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > beforeEos Camaras said:
> ...


I'll probably get shot for saying this on a canon forum, but if small size and weight were paramount, I would pick up one of the Olympus micro 4/3 cameras.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 26, 2015)

Pistol Grips are readily available, can use either hand. Many have a trigger that will focus and fire the camera, usually by plugging into the same place a cable release goes. These cost about $20.

Use it as is, or could be the base of a project to make a left grip.


----------



## ecka (Jan 26, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> Pistol Grips are readily available, can use either hand.
> 
> use it as is, or could be the base of a project to make a left grip.



This could work even for some bigger lenses with collars, like 100-400L or 300/4L .


----------



## SunPulse (Jan 26, 2015)

Just to think outside the box, I think there are some good possibilities with some of the video support rigs. they give you a shoulder support as well as a hand grip that can be used with the left hand. The Revo SR-1000 shoulder support rig is a possibility. It's available from B&H for $79.95. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/884805-REG/revo_sr_1000_shoulder_support_rig.html
With a little work and duct tape a remote trigger can be attached to the hand grip, while the shoulder support will take most of the camera weight, as well as providing stability.


----------



## canonusers0134 (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL.

Have you ever thought about playing a piano? How about making a left handed piano for you, Mr. YAMAHA please? Even if Steinway make one for you, will that make you a better piano player?

Have you ever requested TOYOTA to make a left handed Corolla for you, since you can't change gear with right hand?

People always say left-handed person is smarter than those right-handed. What do you think?

I am right handed, with tennis elbow for many years. Since then I have to use left hand to brush my teeth as suggested by Doctor. How much difficulty is it to use a regular camera for a left-handed person, compare to use left hand to brush teeth?

LOL. ;D


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 27, 2015)

canonusers0134 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you ever thought about playing a piano? How about making a left handed piano for you, Mr. YAMAHA please? Even if Steinway make one for you, will that make you a better piano player?
> 
> ...



You can play a piano with either or both hands
Drive in Australia and you can change gears in your Corolla with your left hand.
Yes, left handed people are smarter!

My first SLR was a lefty camera. An Exacta Varex, and as Canon makes cameras for astro photography, why not make a lefty camera?
I bet there are far more left handed photographers than astro photographers.
Mind you, I bet that there a few left handed astro togs out there too!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 27, 2015)

canonusers0134 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you ever thought about playing a piano? How about making a left handed piano for you, Mr. YAMAHA please? Even if Steinway make one for you, will that make you a better piano player?
> 
> ...



Are you suggesting that it is possible, with some practice, for a person with complete paralysis of the right arm to use a regular dSLR camera quite easily (as I suppose it was for you to brush with your left hand)? 
If so, I'd love to hear how you think she might do that. 
Oh, and you might have missed the introduction of automatic transmission in cars, including the Toyota Corolla...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi ecka. 
I think this is absolutely the correct route, at least this is what I saw in my head when I started reading this post, just don't have the ability to create the artwork, nice job by the way. If I'm correct the 5DIII and 7DII both have the joystick duplicated on the battery grip so the only major control that is not dealt with on this solution is the rear scroll wheel. 
How difficult would it be for one of the third party manufacturers to run with this, they have access to all the control buttons and wheels needed. The only addition I can see that might be needed is an aluminium or maybe carbon composite reinforcement for the L shape due to the torque that would be transmitted especially on some of the larger standard zooms before you get to the range equipped with a bracket. I know that there would be costs but with today's rapid prototyping technology I'm sure this could be kept quite low. 
Amazing to get from problem to solution in 5 pages! 

Cheers, Graham. 

PS @ dilbert, thank your lucky stars that you are not disabled and be less selfish in your attitude towards us, there are a lot of us out here! 



ecka said:


> This is it


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow I think we have a friend for dilbert!




canonusers0134 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you ever thought about playing a piano? How about making a left handed piano for you, Mr. YAMAHA please? Even if Steinway make one for you, will that make you a better piano player?
> 
> ...


----------



## scotia (Jan 27, 2015)

canonusers0134 said:


> Have you ever thought about playing a piano? How about making a left handed piano for you, Mr. YAMAHA please? Even if Steinway make one for you, will that make you a better piano player?



You might learn something by looking up Paul Wittgenstein and listening to Ravel's Piano Concerto in D Major (for the left hand).


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 27, 2015)

Fully agree. While I really like Ecka's idea with the left side battery/handgrip, a DSLR does not seem to be a good choice for left-handed operation at all. Too big, too heavy. 

Mirrorless would be a much easier - and immediately available - route to go. Canon EOS M or even smaller M2 - (maybe even M3 any time soon) plus any of the EF-M lenses, including zooms is lighter and easier to handle - thanks to touchscreen. 

I got a small 29 € L-bracket for my EOS-M that could be used as left side grip to hold camera, while turning zoom ring with index finger and tapping touchscreen with thumb to select/activate AF. Camera can then be set to take shot automatically as soon as focus is locked. Right hand not needed for (basic) operation. 



Don Haines said:


> I'll probably get shot for saying this on a canon forum, but if small size and weight were paramount, I would pick up one of the Olympus micro 4/3 cameras.


----------



## ecka (Jan 27, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ecka.
> I think this is absolutely the correct route, at least this is what I saw in my head when I started reading this post, just don't have the ability to create the artwork, nice job by the way. If I'm correct the 5DIII and 7DII both have the joystick duplicated on the battery grip so the only major control that is not dealt with on this solution is the rear scroll wheel.
> How difficult would it be for one of the third party manufacturers to run with this, they have access to all the control buttons and wheels needed. The only addition I can see that might be needed is an aluminium or maybe carbon composite reinforcement for the L shape due to the torque that would be transmitted especially on some of the larger standard zooms before you get to the range equipped with a bracket. I know that there would be costs but with today's rapid prototyping technology I'm sure this could be kept quite low.
> Amazing to get from problem to solution in 5 pages!
> ...



Hi Graham. Everything is possible, at least in my world . We only need tools to make it happen.


----------



## ecka (Jan 27, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Fully agree. While I really like Ecka's idea with the left side battery/handgrip, a DSLR does not seem to be a good choice for left-handed operation at all. Too big, too heavy.
> 
> Mirrorless would be a much easier - and immediately available - route to go. Canon EOS M or even smaller M2 - (maybe even M3 any time soon) plus any of the EF-M lenses, including zooms is lighter and easier to handle - thanks to touchscreen.
> 
> ...



I agree. It is really big and heavy, but the same idea should work for SL1/100D or even EOS M (yes, a battery grip for EOS M  ).


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 27, 2015)

Flame us if you will, but Don's got the answer! I'm left handed but shoot right for obvious reasons. Took my OMD E-M5 with full battery grip and turned it upside down. Fully functional left-handed camera. Feels wrong, but shutter release is in o.k. spot, key controls reachable with left hand, touch screen focus can be done with thumb. I use a hand strap on that camera which helps when upside down. Clearly the ergonomics aren't the best, likely no one at Olympus planned on someone using the camera that way. Missing component is software to invert the menu display. Tilt screen needs different articulation -- maybe the new E-M5II with fully articulated screen will work? Heavier, long 2.8 zoom is more challenging - would like to use right arm for extra support. Haven't figured out how to change lens with only left hand though. Maybe if I replace hand strap with neck strap?

*I'll stick to shooting right-handed*. I can't imaging the reaction doing a shoot with an upside down camera; but, I could.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 27, 2015)

canonusers0134 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you ever thought about playing a piano? How about making a left handed piano for you, Mr. YAMAHA please? Even if Steinway make one for you, will that make you a better piano player?
> 
> ...



I think you should be careful while brushing your teeth. There's a chance that furiously stabbing the tooth brush into your mouth have made damage to an important gland that normally resides behind and above your nasal cavity...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 27, 2015)

canonusers0134 said:


> Have you ever requested TOYOTA to make a left handed Corolla for you, since you can't change gear with right hand?



What planet do you live on? What side of the road do they drive on in Japan?


----------



## lol (Jan 27, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> My first SLR was a lefty camera. An Exacta Varex, and as Canon makes cameras for astro photography, why not make a lefty camera?
> I bet there are far more left handed photographers than astro photographers.
> Mind you, I bet that there a few left handed astro togs out there too!



The hardware modification to make a camera more astro friendly is, more or less, change one piece of filter glass. The effort required to make a full "leftie" camera is many orders of magnitude more complicated.

Also, pretty much all astrophotography is done with the camera on a mount of some kind. If you're at all serious, you'd use an external release or USB connection to control the camera. Handedness of the camera then becomes irrelevant in this usage case.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 27, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> canonusers0134 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever requested TOYOTA to make a left handed Corolla for you, since you can't change gear with right hand?
> ...


me me just like the uk first ting I had to get used to while visiting japan cars on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 27, 2015)

canonusers0134 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you ever thought about playing a piano? How about making a left handed piano for you, Mr. YAMAHA please? Even if Steinway make one for you, will that make you a better piano player?
> 
> ...


Go pick up your camera with your left hand and press the shutter button with a finger on the same hand..... then report back.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 27, 2015)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > canonusers0134 said:
> ...


and in some places, both sides of the road....

reminds me of the line "Hey, if you don't like the way I drive, stay off of the sidewalk"


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 27, 2015)

Based on the replies, models, images, and ideas here, I'm betting if this woman talked to Canon, or any other mfgr and states her problem - there are enough items and aftermarket 'gadgets' to fix her right up without a big deal about a new left-handed camera ... which actually makes little sense, because left-handed photographers have adapted over the years to exactly what's here now. It's not about left-handed anyway, it's about ONE handed -- an entirely different ball game.

Do we feel an empathy for anyone with physical or mental issues? Of course, I'm betting every one of us has at least one family member with an issue - mental or physical. But do we need to change the world to suit one or two or five individuals - or Fifty? I don't think so. What we need is the ability for a person with an issue to reach out to someone in a position to assist those folks, and then overcome an obstacle in their lives. 

With the technology and manufacturing ability today in the secondary markets -- any time a problem arrives, a small market secondary company steps up and addresses it, as long as it's a worthwhile event. The market is there, and soon enough, someone will step up and fill it.

Look what happened when we had some individuals that had 'feet problems' driving (War veterans come to mind) ... an engineer designed 'steering wheel driving' levers and controls. Small market at the time, but what emerged from that technology is now in almost every new vehicle in the form of 'cruise control' ... (and the option for 'lever brakes')

So, we need to feel the empathy without feeling sorry for this woman -- she has a problem, she sought advice, and she'll get it. Whether it's a left-handed camera (very unlikely) or a modified grip (more likely), I'm betting she'll be popping images out within six months, and posting up on this site or others just like the rest of us.

We wish her luck -- and I'm sure she'll succeed -- so, personally will not lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi ecka. 
Does the battery grip interface support the rear wheel too, as this is not normally replicated on the grip whereas the other controls are. 
While your at it I'd like a battery grip for my 40D BG-E2N (MarkII perhaps) with an AF ON button please, this would help me not get confused when swapping between 40D and 7D. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



ecka said:


> Hi Graham. Everything is possible, at least in my world . We only need tools to make it happen.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 28, 2015)

I do have empathy for her but I can't support her petition just because there are so many options. :'(


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 28, 2015)

Another option would be a case (such as a partial underwater housing) where the shutter release button is moved to the left hand side and connected via a cable to the remote shutter release terminal. You'd only have enough plastic to ergonomically mount the shutter button and gears, knobs and levers to access the buttons on the right hand side. Building this around a simpler DSLR would simplify the design.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Before I retired, I was asked if I knew where I could find a left handed phone...


Being right handed, you don't really appreciate the number of things designed for right handed use. 



Bennymiata said:


> Drive in Australia and you can change gears in your Corolla with your left hand.


I understand the historical reasons, but I never saw the point of LHD cars. Wouldn't it be safer for most people to hold onto the steering wheel with their right hand and change gears with their left hand? But I suspect this follows a lot of comments from the left handers - you get used to using the equipment you have. (And, in totally unrelated news, I picked up a 1997 NA MX5 last week.)


----------



## jameskatt (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm left handed.

The problem is that she is one of the rare people who needs a left handed camera, even for a left hander.

Left-handed people make up 11 percent of all people. In general, we don't need left-handed tools. We naturally learn to use the right-handed ones.

Some - like guitars - however, are more difficult to use for left-handers. So there are left-handed guitars available.

I - for one - would not use a left-handed camera. The left hand is used for focusing the lens or zooming the lens. These are far more delicate and precision operations than pushing the shutter button.

If Canon won't make money tooling a left-handed camera, then she should:

1. Custom create a left handed grip for herself.
2. Use a medium-format camera where the grip can be placed on the left side.

In either case, she would still have the problem of having only one hand - when like the guitar - an SLR camera is still a two-handed machine.


----------



## RGF (Jan 28, 2015)

My guess that there is a very limited market for those who would pay extra for a LH camera, especially if the cost was $500 (or more) higher.

The cost to Canon to develop a LH camera (again my guess) is over $1MM. Everything needs to be re-engineered, lines retooled, specs checked, etc. Not a trivial cost. I doubt that the OP would be willing to pay what Canon would require to develop and produce such a camera. Unfortunately a LH camera would not be incremental to Canon, rather it would cannibalize sales from their existing line. Hence they would need to mark it up sufficiently to cover design and production cost as well as make the same margin as the RH camera.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 28, 2015)

We keep back-tracking into the same non-productive hole with our "left-handed answers" - the woman has ONE useful hand. A left-handed camera does her NO good. The camera will have to be modified with some kind of grip that will accommodate ONE hand to trigger all the controls, and some kind of support (tripod, cloth sling) so she can cradle the camera and change settings or FL etc. when needed.

It's not about a left-handed camera -- it's about rigging electronics and levers and a grip. I see this as a very minor design problem to anyone that can engineer these modifications. We've shown various methods in here in a very few days -- imagine what a team of engineers with the proper knowledge and equipment can do -- give them two hours and her problems will be on the drawing board and ready for prototype. And, I bet the expense will be easily achievable - not outrageous. This is not a difficult problem.


----------



## pprestel (Jan 28, 2015)

RGF said:


> Unfortunately a LH camera would not be incremental to Canon, rather it would cannibalize sales from their existing line. Hence they would need to mark it up sufficiently to cover design and production cost as well as make the same margin as the RH camera.



It will be incremental, as other customers from Nikon, Pentax, etc...maybe interested, left-hand people can adapt to using right hand tools, but probably you'll find more comfortable with a natively designed left-hand camera...so it will be a potential new market...


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 28, 2015)

Slightly different here, I'm almost blind in my right eye, making use of right handed cameras a tad uncomfortable with my nose slammed into the control gear to the right hand side of the camera. I'm right handed but would probably find a left handed camera much more comfortable to use and be able to actually use the rear controls on the rear without pulling the camera away from my face.

So yes, let's have a range of left handed cameras !


----------



## dstppy (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 for custom build

We're really turning into slashdot here where the summary is deceiving. As other people pointed out, the person is asking for left-hand, single-handed use. I could see even a high end P&S being released for this market.

Southpaw isn't quite the 'disability' it used to be, where so many manual things were ergonomic. Scissors and can-openers come to mind, but a camera? You need both hands, if the first camera I picked up were backwards to what it was, I'd have learned to shoot that way.

If the buttons on my toaster or microwave were on the left, I'd use my left hand.

As for the original "request", again, like with prosthetics, customization adds for better needs fulfillment with customization. Some people suggested a bracket, others a battery grip alteration, it's not rocket science to find someone willing to prototype for this with all the hackerspaces and startups, petition one of them.


----------



## RGF (Jan 28, 2015)

pprestel said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately a LH camera would not be incremental to Canon, rather it would cannibalize sales from their existing line. Hence they would need to mark it up sufficiently to cover design and production cost as well as make the same margin as the RH camera.
> ...



What do you think the incremental sales would be? If there was a market, don't you think that someone (Nikon, Oly, Sony, Pentax, ...) would have addressed it by now?

IMO this would split the market but not provide any new volume, only new cost.


----------



## lopicma (Jan 28, 2015)

Being left handed doesn't mean you can't learn. By golf and bat swing are both right handed, because that's the way I was taught. My camera shooting is "righty" as well, but everything else, I do left handed. I am probably one of the few lefties that does not write "up-side-down". I still can't figure that one out... 

I learned, I adapted, and I overcame.


----------



## MediaBaron (Jan 29, 2015)

If it were just a matter of someone who's left-handed it shouldn't be much of a problem, one would get used to using 'right-handed' cameras. But since this person has some limited use of their right hand a good solution is to get the battery grip for the camera.

If you get a battery grip for the camera and hold the camera upside-down the button which would have been the vertical shutter button falls naturally under the left index finger like it was made for a left-handed person. I discovered this when I had an issue with my right hand and had to use my left to fire the camera. Works great this way.


----------



## JawZ (Jan 29, 2015)

The easiest implementation/solution is to use wifi with a remote camera app. All you're holding is the phone. I do it all the time for street shooting with my Fuji hung around my neck. For my Canon rig I use Triggertrap and connect the dongle to the camera and then to the phone.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 29, 2015)

canonusers0134 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Have you ever thought about playing a piano? How about making a left handed piano for you, Mr. YAMAHA please? Even if Steinway make one for you, will that make you a better piano player?



Have you ever heard of the pianist Paul Wittgenstein who lost his right arm during war?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Wittgenstein
Have you ever heard of composer Maurice Ravel who wrote his "Piano Concerto for the Left Hand" for him?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Concerto_for_the_Left_Hand_%28Ravel%29

Everything is possible if you have the will and the resources. Look at all the ideas comming from this comunity.

Ignorance and the lack of empathy like shown by you is just without words


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> canonusers0134 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.
> ...



You are missing the point, Mr Wittgenstein played a regular piano with his left hand, he didn't expect somebody to make him a reversed piano, nobody is questioning his determination and perseverance, but the relevance of his story is not clear.


To be sure, there are several differing ideas within the thread, but then when aren't there!

First, a lady with only one working hand, her left, would like an easier camera to use. As has been demonstrated there are enough readily available solutions to negate the financial implications to manufacture a native one given the potential market. The market would be approximately half of the one handed people that have more than a passing interest in photography.

Second, left handed people in general, those that have two healthy working hands. Reading through the thread it seems most of those 'lefties' have been forced to adopt to life with certain devices that favour right handed people, though I particularly liked the comment that one left handed person left that said they liked 'right handed' cameras because for them the focus and zoom, which we all do with our left hand, is dominant. Would there be a good market for left handed cameras for these people, even though it is a completely different question than the OP's situation? I doubt it, given the model ranges and the seemingly modest market for other left handed supplies (is it all mail order?).

Third, those that like to take issue with people posting their opinions, which is funny because it is the entire point of fora dating back thousands of years. Look, this written form of communication is fraught with potential errors but people seem to search out what they perceive as insults or insensitivity when none is meant, for example, do people seriously think Benedict Cumberbatch is racist? But rather than engage in the actual conversation of _'is there intrinsic racism in the entertainment industry in the UK?'_ lets pick on the guy pointing it out for being a closet racist.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > canonusers0134 said:
> ...


Hello privatebydesign!

I'm not sure if you're now missing the point or if you just couldn't get your thoughts to me.

Of course we could keep it short and say "don't feed the trolls", but sometimes enough is enough and we - I - should want and must raise our - my - voice. And canonusers0134 had to know that. And just reporting to the mods would have been too anonymous. And it was not me who started that stupid piano analogy. It was just me to point out that enough is enough. And that's all. 
So sometimes it's neccessary to tell somebody open to just shut up.


----------



## ecka (Jan 30, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ecka.
> Does the battery grip interface support the rear wheel too, as this is not normally replicated on the grip whereas the other controls are.
> While your at it I'd like a battery grip for my 40D BG-E2N (MarkII perhaps) with an AF ON button please, this would help me not get confused when swapping between 40D and 7D. ;D
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not the engineer here, but as I said before, everything is possible. If you are asking for an easy fix, then maybe some MagicLantern developers can answer this question. I'm sure this is not a big deal, really. It only takes time and tools.
About the 40D grip, perhaps buying a second 7D body would be much cheaper and better solution.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Feb 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> What planet do you live on? What side of the road do they drive on in Japan?



Maybe a little bit late for an answer...
In Japan you drive on the left / UK side.




Yasukuni-dōri by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 1, 2015)

davidcl0nel said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > What planet do you live on? What side of the road do they drive on in Japan?
> ...



David, it is a shame you didn't quote the entire post, if you had it would be obvious I knew that. My post was in reply to a stupid provocation where the poster asked if a right hand drive car could be expected! Clearly it can which is why I posted a picture of one and asked what side of the road do the Japanese drive on, after all it is the country that owns both the car and the camera companies.

It was really a comment on the naivety and parochial nature of canonuser0134's input.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 1, 2015)

iMHO the market should decide if there is sufficient demand to accommodate a particular handicap. The other solution is government mandates and they don't always work out so well.


----------

